# Long nails



## FlowerBlossoms (Jan 10, 2018)

When I got Misty her nails were a bit long, but I brought rough perches and sandpaper rolls hoping that maybe it would shorten them up over time. However, today I saw dried blood at at the tip of her toe nails, and I was wondering how do I cut her nails without stressing her. I did research before I got her and I know where to cut them, but don't know how to approach her, and cut them without grabbing her with a towel.

Here are some pictures to show you how long they are:



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hunterkat (Mar 29, 2017)

You can try to train her not to be scared of the nail clippers by giving her a treat when they're around. Then you can slowly introduce the idea of taking one toe at a time and approaching it with the nail clippers until you can clip her nails. Luckily she seems to trust you already so it shouldn't be too difficult to train her.


----------



## iHeartPieds (Jan 9, 2017)

Pedi perches or pumice perches are a great way to trim a budgies nails naturally. However Sandpaper perches should never very be used as they can cause bumble foot and impaction if the bird chews on them. 

Essentials to a Great Cage

Most of the time, birds need to be restrained with a blanket in order to clip their nails. If you are unsure you may want to take her to a vet and ask them to do it.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*It's best to have someone demonstrate the best way to hold your budgie in a soft cloth as you trim their nails. 
It is very easy to injure your bird if you are unfamiliar with how to properly hold them.

Additionally, it is often easier to have one person hold the budgie and the second person to carefully trim the nail being sure not to nick the quick.

Sandpaper perch covers should never be used for budgies as they are a leading cause of pressure sores.

http://www.talkbudgies.com/articles-budgie-disease-illness/340418-pressure-sores.html*


----------

